# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Tile Trim and Whiteants external

## cyclic

Had a chat with a tiler on a new build and asked why no aluminium edge trim on patio or entry tiles. 
He told me the builder will not allow it due to white ants and borers using it as an entry point. 
This is a high set rendered concrete brick home. 
Any one have input on this situation ??

----------


## johnc

Shouldn't make any difference at all. It doesn't open an entry point, doesn't collect or channel water, how could it alter the attractiveness to an ant that doesn't like light and often follows moisture to get into a house.

----------


## r3nov8or

I think they are being cheap

----------


## cyclic

I agree with both of you.

----------

